# A very special thread all about RunningWolfs cellar!



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

moved from someone elses thread....hehehehe..

ok will add the previous posts now..

Quote:
Originally Posted by St Allie 
Hello and welcome to the forum,

good to have a new face in here.. what's in the cellar??

Allie 

Hey whats wrong with the old face's, you never asked me what was lurking in my cellar..LOL

and reply

hehehehe Runningwolf..

My apologies sweetie.... ( bats lashes lots)

What's in your cellar?

Allie 
__________________

and reply

I have lots of good stuff in there but running out of room in the wine cellar. Taking my wife to show her some wine racks in a friends wine cellar that hang on the wall. At about $70 a piece (holds 30) I would like about 5 of them. I don't think she's going to bite on it. They would really look nice though above the existing racks I have. I sure hope Troy doesn't get as offened!

and reply

Runningwolf?

i will start a whole new thread about your cellar.. so our brand new member Stu,, can have his threadpost back..
Allie

OK now everyone is up to date...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Allie, you always move me when I read your posts . Really thanks for doing that out of respect for Stu.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> Allie, you always move me when I read your posts . Really thanks for doing that out of respect for Stu.



grins lots..

you're very welcome..

and btw?.. if you expect to get the wife to smile and let you spend $350 on five bits of wooden shelving..

I know if it was me.. I'd want a nice pair of footwear of equal or greater value in exchange..

co operation.. makes the world a better place...

hehehhehe

Allie

and I don't mean orthopaedics..


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

running wolf is an apt choice for an online name.....


winks


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

The racks I am looking at are from wine racks america. They are 36" tall and actually hold 27 bottles. The height would be just right for above my other racks. SOOO if it was just a matter of footware for her I would do that in a minute!! If only the women over here was that easy..LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

St Allie said:


> running wolf is an apt choice for an online name.....
> 
> 
> winks



I actually came up with that name for my wine cellar..that I'm hiding in my basement.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2009)

We need pics of it now so that we can see it improved later!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

LMAO Wade..

If he does that.. his wife will know it's not just a "thought"

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> The racks I am looking at are from wine racks america. They are 36" tall and actually hold 27 bottles. The height would be just right for above my other racks. SOOO if it was just a matter of footware for her I would do that in a minute!! If only the women over here was that easy..LOL



Women in America are easy? 


( rushes off to advise Oprah...!!)

I thought even the home housewives..( martha stewart)...would kill you for not icing a cupcake properly...

I don't know how good your local ebay is Runningwolf? have a look anyway..it could be a lot cheaper..

( am saving my bargain of the week to tell Troy..but he hasn't turned up online yet.)

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, I tried to post my pictures and found out I have to have a address to do so. I guess I'll have to try and figure out that photo bucket thing Wade talks about. Sorry


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

Runningwolf?

send them to Wade.. It'll take him 30 seconds to fix it...



he;s our photoshop wizard.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok I am going to try this, just joined up with photo bucket. I think I got it now. I would like to add the new rack's in the bottom picture above the ones along the long wall. They also have longer ones, only one bottle deep that I would use for my library instead of having the bottles standing up. I like to keep one bottle of everything I make. Yes there are some bottles missing because I just filled up my wine cooler today. My room is only 6x8''. There is another large rack on the wall that the door is on that you cannot see.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2009)

Impressive!
How many do you have? Better yet, how much bigger will it become? 
Better start drinking !


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Tom, I have close to a 500 bottle capacity. With what I would like to do that would add about another 150 bottles and still look good. With the holidays fast approaching, as you know a lot of it will disapear. This is why I have to convince the wife that I need the racks now while they are full and there's more cooking in the carboys.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the wood your racks are made of.. is it pine?.. and your wine area is very neat and tidy.
400 capacity in my cellar and it's full too..there's another 200 litres bulk storing, waiting to be bottled and I've nowhere to put it all either..

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a really nice looking wine room.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2009)

runningwolf,
Wish I had such a neat, clean and organized. Got my metal racks from Sams.com each one hilde 168 bottles and 3 others that hold 96 each. Of coures MANT full cases waiting for a spot on the rack. .......


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking very nice there and glad you figured out how to do it. Dont understand what exactly you mean about the address.


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 13, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Looking very nice there and glad you figured out how to do it. Dont understand what exactly you mean about the address.



I think he meant a URL to where his images would be stored.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

TheTooth said:


> I think he meant a URL to where his images would be stored.



yup that was it!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea, i dont use that either. I use the photo bucket or the manage attachments at the bottom but that doesnt post a pic but only a clickable link.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 28, 2009)

Man... I really wanted to see that wine cellar but the pictures are not loading on my screen. Do you have other copies? I need to build something better than the empty cardboard boxes that wine came in. I lay them on their side, but can only go about 10 high with the cardboard boxes... lol. Actually, I only have a box or two with the dividers. I really would like to see your wine cellar, but it is probably better if I don't... I'll just get real jealous.
HB


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2009)

If you post pics from photo bucket you cant go deleting them or you lose them from where ever you posted them!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2009)

HB. I'll try again here.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! Now that is nice, Wolf. I've gotta tell you... the bottles on that shelf make me a little uneasy. I thought about using my full-length shelf in my front room, but when an unlit kerosene lamp slid off of the shelf, I rethought that idea. Yes, we have electricity in West Virginia... most of the time.
HB


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Well maybe if youd stop lighting dynamite sticks outhere the stuff wouldnt be rattling off your shelves!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just doin' a little fishin'... guess I'll have to cut it down to half a stick next time.
HB


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2009)

HB I was trying to pick you out from the crowd but was having a little trouble. Are you sure the Mcoys didn't have anything to do with the lamp slipping off


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

*Hatfields and McCoys*



Runningwolf said:


> HB I was trying to pick you out from the crowd but was having a little trouble. Are you sure the Mcoys didn't have anything to do with the lamp slipping off



Wolf... funny you should ask. My wife is related to some of the McCoys, who are decendants of the Kentucky clan. Sid Hatfield and his crew are from up the road about 40 miles in Logan County, WV. You have to walk softly around here and carry a big stick. My wife and I both have that end covered. Also, Wolf, be very careful what you joke about around here.
Hah! I wrote this before the pic downloaded (I still have dialup.). I do believe that is the McCoy clan... Devil Anse and his crew. I'd fit right in the picture, don't you think?
HB


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I finally got my wife over to my friends house for a little wine tasting party. When she saw his wall racks she was sold (thank God for friends with toys)and today I ordered three of them. I would like to get four more eventually. I posted some pictures below of my buddies cellar. It is 8x10 and climate controlled.


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2009)

Wish my cellar was that neat. I stopped counting full cases @ 100 and still have 5 racks full of loose bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2009)

YAHOOOO!!!! My wall racks came today and it didn't take long to get them up. I had enough spaces for all but three of my bottles. I am trying to display one bottle of each wine I have made and I just bottled my 30th batch and I just noticed this is my 200th post. I am probably going to order three more racks so I can keep my library going. Each one of those racks will hold 27 bottles (3 deep}.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

I find it amazing that you still saved ONE bottle of each batch you made!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2009)

Tom, It was the wife's idea and now I am glad we did it. I just started in Sept of 2008, and as everyone says '"it becomes an obsession". When I buy juice I always start off with about 6.5 gallons of juice, so whether I do that or make kits I usually always end up with approximately 30 bottles so its not too hard to set one aside. I will face the racks with one of each of the wines and then use the two spaces behind them for what ever excess bottles I have.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats a great idea! BUTT, If I did that I would have no room on my walls ...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks very cool but like Tom said I would not have room to put any of the othetr bottles anymore!!!


----------

